# Weaving.....



## Rhonda61

Does anyone here do any weaving on the rigid heddle looms? I have a 32" and an 8" Sampleit loom. It's faster than knitting for me, for blankets, scarves, placemats.... 

I'm currently weaving some placemats for my sister. I'm using 3/2 cotton. My sis likes different things. She wanted the dark purples, greens , etc ....

Here's a picture of one still on my loom..


----------



## Deeceer

Very pretty... I think weaving is so beautiful. Never tried that art form, don't think I have the patience to do so, nor the eye to find all the right colors!!! Enjoy your craft!!!


----------



## Naneast

Beautiful work. :sm24:


----------



## Lynnknits

I have a rigid heddle loom but have not used it for many years. I have been looking for a class in the Reno area but haven't been able to find one.


----------



## Rhonda61

Lynnknits said:


> I have a rigid heddle loom but have not used it for many years. I have been looking for a class in the Reno area but haven't been able to find one.


I learned by You Tube videos. I had someone to teach me how to set it up. But mostly learned by free You Tube videos. Lots of good information. There is also a FB page for rigid heddle loom and there are some great people in that group. If your interested, shoot me a message and I'll let you know exactly which group!!!


----------



## Rhonda61

Naneast said:


> Beautiful work. :sm24:


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Rhonda61

Deeceer said:


> Very pretty... I think weaving is so beautiful. Never tried that art form, don't think I have the patience to do so, nor the eye to find all the right colors!!! Enjoy your craft!!!


It's truly not hard.... thank you for your kind remarks..., ????


----------



## maureenb

gorgeous,please post this under the title,"let's talk spinning,dyeing and weaving"seems like. I 've read lots of ladies on there have those looms.


----------



## Rhonda61

maureenb said:


> gorgeous,please post this under the title,"let's talk spinning,dyeing and weaving"seems like. I 've read lots of ladies on there have those looms.


Thanks for telling me!! ???? 
I didn't see that Forum title for some reason. How would I go about moving this post there so it's not double posted?


----------



## mama879

Ask Admin to do it for you. Please join in on the fun there are so many of us who weave on RH.


----------



## mama879

mama879 said:


> Ask Admin to do it for you. Please join in on the fun there are so many of us who weave on RH.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-114-1.html Here is the link.


----------



## mama879

I like your place mats they are very pretty.


----------



## jcoley

If you are in Reno, I bet Jimmy Bean's Wool could steer you to one.


----------



## betty boivin

Beautiful tension! I weave also but on floor looms, i own a 45 in , shalws on it at the moment. Am currently looking to buy a used 8 harness 27-30 in floor loom.


----------



## margieknits

On my bucket list!


----------



## Shimbo813

My wonderful sister gave me one for my birthday. I'm still learning, but I love it. Glad to know there are many of us out there that do th S fabulous craft!


----------



## Aunty M

Very beautiful. Great colours.


----------



## Babalou

Very nice, I like the colors.


----------



## Rhonda61

I thank you all for the wonderful comments!!! 
Truthfully, I had quit weaving because I really had no one to discuss it with. My sister begged me to do these for her. I took a chance and posted here and now have found others that weave!!! Thank you all!


----------



## Rhonda61

betty boivin said:


> Beautiful tension! I weave also but on floor looms, i own a 45 in , shalws on it at the moment. Am currently looking to buy a used 8 harness 27-30 in floor loom.


I would love to weave on a floor loom. Wouldn't even know where to start!! ????

I just asked admin. to move this message to weaving site. ????


----------



## Rhonda61

mama879 said:


> Ask Admin to do it for you. Please join in on the fun there are so many of us who weave on RH.


I just asked!!!! Thank you so much!!!!! ????


----------



## not enough yarn

Thank you for the tips about YouTube. I seem to have forgotten about them. My MIL gave me her table loom and have since went to an auction and ended up with a small loom. I bought a bunch of the craft stuff and this little loom was in a shoe box. Also had stick loom in there. At least these have directions with them. The lady did beautiful weaving.


----------



## Susan Marie

Love the placemat! great job!


----------



## oge designs

Beautiful work.


----------



## brenda m

Love your colors. My favorite looms are my 8 inch sample it and the 16 inch Ashford. There's no one around here to weave with, so most of what I learned came from Youtube and ravelry groups.


----------



## engteacher

I have a 10" SampleIt and have told the kids i woud like a 24" Ashford or a 28" Knitters loom. i will be warping a jewel tone silk scarf with black warp on the 10". Then GD "designed" a black and white scarf for me to make her.


----------



## Rhonda61

engteacher said:


> I have a 10" SampleIt and have told the kids i woud like a 24" Ashford or a 28" Knitters loom. i will be warping a jewel tone silk scarf with black warp on the 10". Then GD "designed" a black and white scarf for me to make her.


That sounds lovely!!!! Please make sure you post pictures! I'd love to see it!


----------



## Rhonda61

brenda m said:


> Love your colors. My favorite looms are my 8 inch sample it and the 16 inch Ashford. There's no one around here to weave with, so most of what I learned came from Youtube and ravelry groups.


Thank you!!! There aren't many people around in my area that weave either. I was taught how to warp it up, and given one quick lesson. Everything else, I taught myself using You Tube videos and FB page.


----------



## Brenknitty

Beautiful. I have a ridged heddle loom but only made one scarf to learn how to use it. For me the set up is a pain but I love the results.


----------



## Brenknitty

Beautiful. I have a ridged heddle loom but only made one scarf to learn how to use it. For me the set up is a pain but I love the results.


----------



## Spooly

The purples and greens look great. Nice weaving. I have 32" Kromski harp, 20" Schacht Flip, 10" Cricket and a handmade scarf loom. Weaving is so interesting with all the different kinds of fibers. The set up becomes easier with practice.


----------



## wordancer

Lovely! The color combo is striking.


----------



## Reba1

Very pretty! I have only woven 1 set of washcloths on my rigid heddle. It is a very basic one, 10" wide, but yields an 8" wide product. I am thinking of upgrading to a bit wider one.


----------



## DanielS

That is very, very pretty.


----------



## Cdambro

Rhonda61 said:


> Does anyone here do any weaving on the rigid heddle looms? I have a 32" and an 8" Sampleit loom. It's faster than knitting for me, for blankets, scarves, placemats....
> 
> I'm currently weaving some placemats for my sister. I'm using 3/2 cotton. My sis likes different things. She wanted the dark purples, greens , etc ....
> 
> Here's a picture of one still on my loom..


Really, beautiful and such great colors. I love purples and greens. So happy you found us. I don't weave but I love seeing what everyone does and maybe someday.....


----------



## Rhonda61

Cdambro said:


> Really, beautiful and such great colors. I love purples and greens. So happy you found us. I don't weave but I love seeing what everyone does and maybe someday.....


Thank you!!!! I hope you do start weaving !! ????


----------

